# running water to an outbuilding



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Guys

Need some advice, basically i'm in the process of building a detailing centre in the back of my garden, its about 10m away from the house and i want to run both hot water and cold water from the house but what sort of pipe etc would i need to do this? 

i was going to put a water heater in there but after talking to my sparky, the one i need would basically overload the circuit which we will be running to the garage!

Any advice would be great!

Cheers Guys


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

You are best using the blue MDPE pipe, easy to install and no maintenance. It has to be put in the ground at a depth of 1 metre to ensure it doesn't freeze. 

I wouldn't run hot water that far, by the time it gets to the building it will be cold, best install a heavier cable and fit a water heater


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

as above with the blue pipe, as for hot water, may sound a bit extreme but what about a combi boiler running off bottled gas?,just wish I had known it could be done before throwing my old one away


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

How about one of those 'on demand' electric water heaters? Suitable cabling should work out better than trying to run hot water from the house.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

If you already have power just run a cold feed then purchase an indirect unvented water cylinder. Just a big kettle really. You can get them from around 90 ltrs - 750 ltrs. I'm sure you could get a used cylinder from ebay for around £150 for 120 ltrs. That should see you good.

Lee.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

47p2 said:


> You are best using the blue MDPE pipe, easy to install and no maintenance. It has to be put in the ground at a depth of 1 metre to ensure it doesn't freeze.
> 
> I wouldn't run hot water that far, by the time it gets to the building it will be cold, best install a heavier cable and fit a water heater


Thats what i would do too. Just run cold water and install an electric water heater.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

How much hot water are you actually needing?

Could you not just get away with a kettle? Get the water to boiling then cool down with the cold water to working temp?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

-----


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm kinda in the same boat... only want to run cold water, been looking into this kind of thing... http://www.hygienesuppliesdirect.com/products/prod133365


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys

i was going to get this one beofre the sparky said no! well it is 9.5 kw! http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Plu...e+Instantaneous+Heater+95kw/d20/sd3105/p54181


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

Hou said:


> How much hot water are you actually needing?
> 
> Could you not just get away with a kettle? Get the water to boiling then cool down with the cold water to working temp?


well i have put an outside hot water tap on the house but i wanted to have hot water running through the pw!


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Me 2, think I will cheat for a while from toilet tap/ Crap, I have a water softner, so is water that's been through salt ok to use.....


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah 9.5kw is pretty high powered - your looking at 40amps just for that alone. i doubt that theres that good a supply to your garage (your talking somewhere around the 10mm twincore and earth for that, only reason i know is this is what i had to install for my shower)


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

i will be having 6mm 3 core armoured cable hence the sparky said no lol

maybe a small immersion heater idea maybe the best!


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

6mm i thinks around 6kw so you could run an immersion heater (around 3kw) and 100ltr tank. just bung it on an hour before you go out


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

TheGooner84 said:


> 6mm i thinks around 6kw so you could run an immersion heater (around 3kw) and 100ltr tank. just bung it on an hour before you go out


Yea thats what im thinking now! might be the easiest way!

Cheers guys for your input


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

sunilbass said:


> Thanks for the advice guys
> 
> i was going to get this one beofre the sparky said no! well it is 9.5 kw! http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Plu...e+Instantaneous+Heater+95kw/d20/sd3105/p54181


In my experience as a plumber, it isn' t the leccy power to worry about with this unit, its the flow rate of the water. A customer of mine bought one for his hairdressing salon and that's about all it's good for. It would take an age to fill a bucket, it can't heat the water as quick as the water comes through.

I would consider an unvented cylinder that alot of hairdressers use. It basically has 2 heat elements like immersion heaters, one at the top and the other at the bottom to top up the water temp. You would prorably have to turn them on the day before if you only use at weekends. No gas involved and just cold water in, hot water out.:thumb:


----------



## l4n3y1989 (Apr 24, 2010)

Unsure if you could do this yourself but my friend has an electric shower in his garage which heats the water as your using it!...great idea in my opinion no need for storage tanks etc....


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

runs into the same problem that he has for the unit he looked at. the wiring wouldn't be up to the job.


----------

